# How to turn down a customer



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

The regulars here can see by my posts that my small business is quite young, much to learn, though I am enjoying it. 
Was not expecting the amount of calls I'm getting. Prices are steadily going up and I'm turning down many customers every week. I figure my best option for the summer would be to stick with interior and small/simple exterior. What is the best way to turn people away. I don't like telling people I'm too busy, cuz I might not be for their neighbor and don't want word to spread that I'm too busy for everyone. I also don't want to tell people that their house is not a good match for me...lack of equipment etc. How do I turn away customers without discouraging others?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not usre there is a great way to turn down work, I don't like doing it but sometimes you have to. I think the main thing you need to do is raise your prices, like you've said. 

You can be sure that when you raise your prices you will eliminate a lot of sales. 

Now lets say your prices are where they need to be but you still are turning down work. Hire? I don't know what your business setup is but at this point, I would turn to employees. 

Have as many employees as you want, making good money, systems in place, everything's great? Raise your prices again. 

If you do actually HAVE to turn down work, a follow up phone call or e-mail wouldn't hurt just to stay out in front of the customer, maybe we can work together in the future, that kind of thing.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

I think your best option is written above. Finding a way to capitalize on the offers you have received should always be a priority. However, if you simply can not take the work, be completely honest with the customer and clearly explain why you should not take the job. It will help if you can point them in the right direction to a reputable contractor who can do the job. My guess is that 95% of customers you turn away in this manner will be thankful. Good luck...maybe toss some of that luck up this way. I could have used it this winter.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If it is a job you cannot handle, tell the customer. 

If it is a time issue, there are many on this board that have customers waiting months before thier work gets started. Just tell the customer that you are booked until........

If it is a job you don't want, either price it astronomically high so they get scared or if they take it, it's worth it for you. Or tell them you are not currently taking on new work.

In the end just be nice to them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree. I wouldnt wish that away. I have made that mistake in the past. When you are busy you blow people off and then when you slow down, you really wish you had them. I dont know about your business setup, but if you are in a position to grow, this is a great way to start. 

I don't like the idea of astronomically pricing work that we can't do. I would rather be known as a good guy who just couldnt fit the customer on the schedule in a timely manner than a disinterested guy who is ridiculously expensive. As said in this thread, honesty is a great policy. If you are too busy, tell them and leave them with a good impression.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with most of the responses thus far. However, I don't agree with pricing a job astronomically high. If a job is riskier you should be compensated for that risk, but to price it high just to turn the customer away is not particularly wise in my opinion.

My favorite way of dealing with this is to sell the job now, and do it in 3 or 4 months. I do this rather often in the fall. I usually offer a small discount for the customer, but this creates a win- win. I use it to move interior work to our rainy season (some would call that winter). I get the deposit money for several months, the customer saves a few dollars, and I also have interior work on the books for the time it is preferred. 

My second favorite way would be to hire help.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> What is the best way to turn people away. I don't like telling people I'm too busy, cuz I might not be for their neighbor and don't want word to spread that I'm too busy for everyone. ?


Don't turn any work down, put them on the schedule or sub it out. You goal as a contractor is to make money on every lead. Don't turn work away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Send it my way, Ill add a percent in for you, Im in charlotte.

dave mac


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting thread here, I plan on reducing my workload this summer; I had only 2 week days off last summer! My wife is already checking my schedules for July and August. The main point here would be to ask the customer if they can wait a few months, I am already booking jobs for September now and I am honest with them about the summer months workloads. Customers that come to me are usually from "word of mouth" so I think they appreaciate the honesty and understand. So far, its been a great first three months for me.


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

IMO, turning people away by not calling back or not replying to their emails is in a way discourteous and unprofessional. Personally I had done it several times in the past --jobs that I didn't want and/or people I were afraid to deal with- I was hesitating to return their calls and then forgot as days went by... And people were very displeased because of that. I once sent a replying email about a week late, and got a very short reply: "."

Anyway, a lot of good inputs here from above posts, from which I learn. Sometimes, I feel inclined to be frank with the customer about not being interested in their project; but that would mean I'd have to tell them: I think your house was diy-ed the last time it was painted and I don't want to fix all the mistakes, or, I feel you're difficult to work with.. Thus, I still have to unwillingly lie sometimes, that I'm all booked up until...


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting thread here, I plan on reducing my workload this summer; I had only 2 week days off last summer! My wife is already checking my schedules for July and August. The main point here would be to ask the customer if they can wait a few months, I am already booking jobs for September now and I am honest with them about the summer months workloads. Customers that come to me are usually from "word of mouth" so I think they appreaciate the honesty and understand. So far, its been a great first three months for me.


Having work is great. Booking September in March makes me wonder. If I were you I would start hiring people. What about the next five months. You will be outside, being seen and hopefully selling jobs. Many people don't want to wait another season to get there house painted. I would think you will be missing many opportunities. If I book out two months I know I need to hire. Obviously I do whatever I can to land a job and never turn work away unless it is undesirable. Not trying to tell you what to do, just my opinion. Let your business grow.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

All great responses thanks.
I think this thread brings up the issue of responsibility to the customer. There is nothing worse than blowing off a customer, not responding, giving an estimate and a vague start date while searching for something better. 
I would never do that crap, but don't like spelling out my weaknesses either when I'm doing 3 estimates on the same street...........and you know the neighbors talk. 

I've been targeting some high end neighborhoods with fliers, and I've gotten calls for some monster houses that I've turned down. After explaining it's not a good fit for me, and they would be better off with a larger company who can bang it out in a week, while my ugly ass would be poking around their house for a month.....probably cost me some good work. 
So be it, tis only one season, a mere zit on the ass of life.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Pete whar in NC are you??


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Pete whar in NC are you??


 
Hey Mac, I just moved back to Mass this fall from the Wilmington, NC area. Going down in a few weeks to smack some golf balls. I have old customers there, too far for you?


----------



## MattCoops (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't see why you could turn down customers?
Are you pre-qualifying your leads?

I think the only job we turned down was a builder who wanted to tint the primer so he had a one-step paint process. I wasn't having that.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> Hey Mac, I just moved back to Mass this fall from the Wilmington, NC area. Going down in a few weeks to smack some golf balls. I have old customers there, too far for you?


 

Hey Pete yea thats a bit far but thanks for the offer,:thumbsup:


----------



## smalljobs (Feb 3, 2008)

Remember they could tell 5 of their friends, and those friends will tell 5 more friends, this guy thinks he's painting the house with gold leaf. Talk to them honestly, sub it out or rec to another good painter. Tell the customer to let him know that you sent them or call the guy yourself. When your slow he might help you. tink about it...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

in my opinion, you should turn away work,,,,,you need to qualify your customers, not take everything that comes your way.

you can find yourself making more money by doing less work if you choose your customer base wisely.

tis a heavy burden to be in demand,,,,,


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a ***** ....if I'm so busy that taking on more work means expanding and going out of my compfort zone, I will gladly do it. As long as my prices are being met. No risk, no reward. I think the key is knowing your business and your capabilities. If you would take a month on a house and are booking a house a month, I can see why you would be booking for Sept. If thats the type of business you want, thats great. If you are getting several calls a year for larger jobs that you can not handle you may want to find a couple qualified larger companies in your area to pass the lead to. You would be surprised how many of these companies would like to give you some leads on small ext stuff .... small ranches, fences ...sheds ..jobs they do not want because it would be pulling their guys off larger more profitable jobs. ..................where you living in Mass, Pete?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been in negotiation with a homeowner for about 3 months now over a pretty significant scope of work on a house they were in the process of purchasing, with the intent of demo-ing and remodeling - acting as their own GC. The initial schedule we discussed included 6 weeks of painting. The closing was delayed for over a month. During this process, the homeowner kept fine-tooth combing my proposal and pumping me for info on how to sequence the trades and do the project. 

Today, she came back to me with a proposed schedule that allowed *two* weeks to do six weeks worth of paint work. Needless to say, I had to decline the job, explaining to her that no paint company could properly execute her scope of work in that timeframe with so many other trades in the house. This was very frustrating after having so much time in the process already. Sometimes its best to walk away.

An hour later, she contacted me and asked how I would like to break up and sequence the work over a *12* week period. 

I understood through the whole process that I was encountering an eager homeowner, already a month behind the original plan for their new home. Sometimes when people impose rigid budget or schedule terms on a project, it is really more negotiable than it seems. Especially if they understand that you are not just another dirtbag painter willing to give them the shirt off your back. 

So this is a case where being able to turn down work can have a favorable outcome for both parties. We get the job on realistic terms, and they get the paint company they prefer to deal with.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm a ***** ....


You are alot of things NEP, but I dont think you are *****.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> but I dont think you are *****.


Yes he is..........:tt2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You are alot of things NEP, but I dont think you are *****.


 

.......ahhhhh....the days before marriage and kids....... hey ...."alot of things" ?????


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> .hey ...."alot of things" ?????


All good my friend, all good!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> All good my friend, all good!


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ya know I don't think I read in any of the responses about referring out the work. I have tried to hook up with several others painters, pressure washers, carpenters, to send work to. If I can't do it, or don't want to, I see nothing wrong with sending them to a "good" competitor. Rather than viewing everyone as cut throat competition I have found that we can use each other as allies to at least offer an option to the client. Once you take down some of those barriers I have found that competitors can work quite well with each other.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Having witnessed firsthand the effort you've made with this customer, I think, first a congratulations is in order . . . second, an observation. Just like in the rest of life so much of what we do comes down to honesty and confidence. Based on experience, you know what can and can't be done on a job and you were honest with yourself and the customer about it. It's fairly easy to be honest with yourself but it takes confidence to communicate these feelings to our customers. You did and you got the desired result. Nice job. 

An hour later, she contacted me and asked how I would like to break up and sequence the work over a *12* week period. 

I understood through the whole process that I was encountering an eager homeowner, already a month behind the original plan for their new home. Sometimes when people impose rigid budget or schedule terms on a project, it is really more negotiable than it seems. Especially if they understand that you are not just another dirtbag painter willing to give them the shirt off your back. 

So this is a case where being able to turn down work can have a favorable outcome for both parties. We get the job on realistic terms, and they get the paint company they prefer to deal with.[/quote]


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> Having witnessed firsthand the effort you've made with this customer, I think, first a congratulations is in order . . . second, an observation. Just like in the rest of life so much of what we do comes down to honesty and confidence. Based on experience, you know what can and can't be done on a job and you were honest with yourself and the customer about it. It's fairly easy to be honest with yourself but it takes confidence to communicate these feelings to our customers. You did and you got the desired result. Nice job.
> 
> 
> GM
> ...


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Don't turn any work down, put them on the schedule or sub it out. You goal as a contractor is to make money on every lead. Don't turn work away.:thumbsup:


Well stated Tim!! :notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DW Custom Painting said:


> Well stated Tim!! :notworthy:


there's a first for everything...........


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DW Custom Painting said:


> Well stated Tim!! :notworthy:


Thanks DW, I owe you one :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> there's a first for everything...........


:tongue_smilie:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice little thread with a great question.

I'm dealing with some of these issues mentioned above.

Anybody else?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ-
Saw this thread and began reading through the posts. Seeing all the unfamiliar names made me check the OP date - 2008!

With that said, as a OMS it's an issue I've been dealing with recently. Let them know you appreciate that they contacted you. Be honest as to why you can't fit them in *right now* and try to book them out a ways (I always tell them I'm worth 
the wait :yes. As a last resort, refer them to someone you trust and you know can use the work. Build some Karma.
I love the customers who say, "Oh we're in no hurry. Whenever you can fit us in will be just fine."


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

researchhound said:


> TJ-
> Saw this thread and began reading through the posts. Seeing all the unfamiliar names made me check the OP date - 2008!
> 
> With that said, as a OMS it's an issue I've been dealing with recently. Let them know you appreciate that they contacted you. Be honest as to why you can't fit them in right now and try to book them out a ways (I always tell them I'm worth
> ...


As soon as I saw Gmack as the first response, I knew it was a necrosis thread. 

As for the question, I try not to turn anybody down unless the actual work is not what I do, like faux finishing. 

I'll just tell them when I can fit them in and if it works for them, great, if not, oh well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> As soon as I saw Gmack as the first response, I knew it was a necrosis thread.
> 
> As for the question, I try not to turn anybody down unless the actual work is not what I do, like faux finishing.
> 
> I'll just tell them when I can fit them in and if it works for them, great, if not, oh well.


I guess that's how it generally works out. I never say I can't do it - just that I can't fit it in when they "need" it done. There is a difference.

Had a lady call about two months ago and wanted a bid to paint a home they had "purchased". Arrived and there were about six other contractors there doing various bids (I was the only painter). Turns out they hadn't purchased it yet but were finding out how much it would cost to do the work they'd want done. Well, the deal fell through. She just called the other day and wants the same thing on another house. This time I really couldn't get to it before their expected move in date. Telling her I couldn't fit it in didn't make me feel bad since she doesn't even own the house yet. No desire to waste another hour or two bidding something that isn't a done deal. 

Later, the more I thought about that entire scenerio, the more ticked off I got. She wanted me to spend time to do a bid (again), commit to a time line, and then schedule her in (thereby blocking out other potential customers) on a property that isn't yet theirs - and may never be. I think I'm better off not being able to get to this one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It's real dicey for me at the moment.

I explain right up front that I have a back issue that precludes me from working for an indefinite time. It's their call from that point.

I was encouraged with a new decorator yesterday. She said the job she called about was no rush and would like to work with me on future ones. 

Got another couple of calls in the last few days about commercial installs, one little one and one larger one. I do not do commercial goods so I referred them to two people I know who do commercial vinyl.

The only thing you can do is give them a time frame when you will be available and let them make the call.

BTW, necro threads bug the poop out of me, but this subject can be forever relevant.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> BTW, necro threads bug the poop out of me, but this subject can be forever relevant.


Just what you need, another reason to see a doctor. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> BTW, necro threads bug the poop out of me, but this subject can be forever relevant.


I had that in mind when I posted and resurrected this thread Bill, but, it felt like a safe one..:donatello:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I had that in mind when I posted and resurrected this thread Bill, but, it felt like a safe one..:donatello:


We have had a lot of good guy's in the past few years. I think one of the mods should be in charge of finding out if they would like to come back.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

From the tone of some of those older posts it's clear that here at PT the more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------

